# WW pron, new sram X0 and X01 weights with pics....



## madsedan (Aug 4, 2010)

New X01 crankset, gxp, 175mm arms weighed with the retaining screws for the direct mount ring I'll be installing from Absolute Black. New 1091r chain with full links, new XG-1080 11-36 cassette, and a shot of the stock X01 spider with retaining screws. The (3) retaining screws were 5 grams total.

Enjoy!


----------



## madsedan (Aug 4, 2010)

X01 crank (473g)
Absolute Black direct moung 32t chainring (53g)
GXP pressfit BB (92g)

618g total and I won't need to run a chain guide with the new no drop ring, I'm pleased.


----------



## -sparky- (Jul 16, 2013)

Considering purchasing one of the new chain rings so I don't have to run a guide anymore.Can you update us later on how it seems to do for you


----------



## martinizer (May 2, 2011)

I thought the X01 cassette was black (mine is).


----------



## madsedan (Aug 4, 2010)

I'm only running x01 up front, rest of the drive train is x0 10 speed, 1x10 instead of 1x11


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

madsedan said:


> I'm only running x01 up front, rest of the drive train is x0 10 speed, 1x10 instead of 1x11


That crank / spider look like X0 , not X01?


----------



## madsedan (Aug 4, 2010)

Well its the spider that came new in the box with the crank so....I don't see any reason why they wouldn't use the same spider, only real difference structurally between X0 and X01 is the chain ring, right?


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

madsedan said:


> Well its the spider that came new in the box with the crank so....I don't see any reason why they wouldn't use the same spider, only real difference structurally between X0 and X01 is the chain ring, right?


See that would be logical that X0 , x01 and xx1 would use the same spider.

Unfortunately SRAM in their infinite wisdom has made the x01 spider different. Which is why the smallest ring you can get for the x01 is a 30t where a xx1 can take a 28. And from what I have read the wolftooth will not fit the xo1 (unless they make a different interface)

If someone could confirm I am wrong that would be awesome, but that is the info I have after discussions with people in the industry.


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

madsedan said:


> Well its the spider that came new in the box with the crank so....I don't see any reason why they wouldn't use the same spider, only real difference structurally between X0 and X01 is the chain ring, right?


Actually, as that is an X01 crankset can you take a picture of the interface where the spider connects? I would really like to compare it to my X0........

Thanks!


----------



## madsedan (Aug 4, 2010)




----------



## madsedan (Aug 4, 2010)

I could care less about the spider as I'll be running a direct mount chainring, been doiung that the last couple years with MRP bling rings, excited to try it with the new lightweight Absolute Black no drop ring.


----------



## half_man_half_scab (Mar 7, 2006)

So a direct mount wolftooth ring won't mount to an x01 crank?


----------



## madsedan (Aug 4, 2010)

Yes, it should.


----------



## WildFingas (Apr 6, 2010)

madsedan said:


> Yes, it should.


I assume the interface is the same between the X0 and X01 cranks? You had no issues mounting the spiderless ring?


----------



## half_man_half_scab (Mar 7, 2006)

Mine mounted fine. I actually had to warranty the X01, and sram gave me an XX1 replacement (awesome!) and I swapped the spiderless over. Works just as well on either crankset.


----------



## madsedan (Aug 4, 2010)

What was the warranty issue on your X01?

Mine has worked flawlessly and I haven't had a single chain drop since install. Nice, light, quiet, and looks cool


----------



## half_man_half_scab (Mar 7, 2006)

The steel insert for the pedal threads began to loosen within the carbon. Thought it was play in my pedal spindle at first, but it turned out that there was a void in the carbon or something.


----------

